# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  It's that time of year again.

## Brett

Time for George to estivate, that is! I don't have any pictures of her burrowing into the dirt but I will definitely have some pics and maybe even some video footage of her waking up next year!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Looking forward to seeing the awakening. These are really interesting frogs.

----------

